# Do a little reading...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So you are new to the hobby and chock full of questions? I know it seems over whelming but in order to help us, help you please remember to do a bit of solo research first. Start at one aspect of fish keeping.. lets say lighting and _use the search function near the upper right corner_

There are a lot of forums out there with excellent articles as well. Our members have written some great beginner stuff! (and growing!!) 

Get an idea of what you want to talk about and then use the forum for the best advice, one of the downfalls of the Internet is that anyone can write whatever the heck they want. (Even if they are right or wrong) So, thats why cross referencing and lots of reading is important.

*So remember,*

Try a bit of self research and get some quality questions
Also try to give us all as much information as possible regarding your question. Especially when dealing with ill fish.
Realize this hobby demands lots of patience from all aspects. Take your time to think things out and it will be enjoyable rather than frustrating.
Good luck! 

P.s If anyone is ever stuck or has any questions or concerns please feel free to PM me, I'll try my best to help you.

P.p.s Thank you chris for your help :3


----------

